# First Planted Tank



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a few questions about my 10 gallon planted tank so here it is from a newbie.

First off I only have Java Fern and a moss ball right now, what are some other great begginer plants so I can hunt them down? Also I have gravel so keep that in mind and an iridescent light and a snail.

Also is this fertilizer good? Aqueon Aquarium Plant Food, it's liquid.

How do you tie the plant onto driftwood. I was told cotton string but at what part of the plant do I tie so I don't kill it?

How long does it take for the plants to start filling out?

What can I do to help them grow faster and stronger?

I also have a clipping from the plant that has roots. What should I do to make sure it grows into another java fern?


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have amazon swords, duckweed, and water wisteria. You can just tie the roots on the driftwood, I use fishing line. I've had my plants for a few months and they have filled about half the 10 gallon tank. I don't use ferts, BTW. You could try fertilizer to help them grow faster.

Hope I helped!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I haven't seen amazon sword tail though I hear it's great. Where did you find yours? Or would places like petco and petsmart sell it under another name because...you know they like to seem trendy like that and misslable things. Does your duckweed over run the tank or is it fairly easy to keep under control?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would not reccomend swords they need high Iron. Anuibus and Java moss are great.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

my water has high iron, it's well water. Java moss I hear is a big no as it overtakes an aquarium easily and is a pain to keep down. Anuibus grows very slowly so it shouldn't be your main plant.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Java moss isnt that bad. There are a few other moss types. There are a few species. My Anuibus var Berteria Nana looks great.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

How long did it take your anuibus to fill out? Did you use fertilizer? How long does it take for plants to fill out without fertilizer vs with it? Is it easier to grow the plant in a separate tank and then move it into the fish tank or let it grow in the fish tank? My Java is pretty tiny right now. The main plant is about three leaves give or take (may be a baby budding not sure yet) and the new plantlet is one leaf with roots coming in and a tiny second bud coming through. Also my Java fern seems to be flopping to one side so should I secure it at two points to make sure it grows straight? One side is heavier than the other forcing the whole plant lopsided. One side has a massive leaf and the other two much smaller ones, the massive leaf seems to pull the other two over a LOT.

Also water Wisteria, can you leave it free floating or does it look nicer planted to driftwood? I noticed it's rather tall which is nice, something I may grow in the back for height. I want the back half mostly covered to hide the filter and heater, other than wisteria what is a tall growing plant I can add to the back. Was also thinking lucky bamboo but I would have to exile the tank cover and with a snail I don't feel comfortable without a cover on the tank. Not sure if I could find one that would fit under the lid either and allow the top half to be out of water :/

Also to note this tank is full out Asian themed. I am going very Indian temple overtaken by the wild jungle look. Bits of pale rock sticking out with vegetation growing over and around it and a few beaten up statues. Also addd 2 agets worth $50 each my uncle found long ago. Their color pops more underwater than displayed dry. So far they seem to provide beautiful contrast against the black gravel I got. I can't wait for my plants to fill in so my tank doesn't look so empty T.T


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I bought mine doing well. Its roots are growing off the rock into the sand. It has plenty of leaves. I am about to add a CO2 injector. I have used many ferts.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

By the way would swords remove iron from water if I added them?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know there roots are used so maybe some sustrate ferts.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Water wisteria can be left floating.
My petsmart sells amazon sword, under amazon sword, it might just be a seasonal thing though? I havent looked for a few weeks.
Anubias is good but it has to be tied like your java does. I tie mine with thread around the rhizome, its really simple and works. You can also use fishing line, and I actually would have prefered doing that than thread as my thread has started to desolve before the roots attached themselves before.

Other good plants would be anarchis, money wort, java moss, bacopa, cabomba, hornwort, vallisneria, uhm, practically everything they sell at petstores is low light. My anarchis doesnt really do well with incandescent light though, if I were you I'd just run to walmart and get some CFL's for your tank, they are pretty cheep and much better for your plants IMO.
Oh and for your fern, I'd go ahead and tie that into the tank you plan to keep it in permanently. You can move it to another tank if you want but it doesnt really change its growth rate or anything. I only move the smallest cuttings from stem plants into different tanks and the only reason I have for it is because I dont want them being sucked up into the filter.
With fertilizer, IME it depends on your stocking level as to whether or not you will need it. In my 10 I use it since its low stocking, but when I try to use it in my 26 I get crazy amounts of algea because I am fully stocked in it.

I think that covers most of your questions right?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

That about did it thanks


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

No problem! I just started with plants not too long ago as well and I've learned a TON since then. I'm glad to pass on any information that could possibly help with someone.
Learning about how to keep plants is actually a lot harder than keeping the plants.
Main things to know are that you dont uproot them too often or it will discourage thier growth, If they start dying off then fertilize, but dont over-fertilize, and get the right light.
Goodluck!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, I am excited to start this planted tank because slowly plantlets from the big tank will move into the 5 and 2.5 gallon as well  so all my tanks will be fully planted.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Goodluck!! thats how mine worked too! I started with my 26, and after about a month plants started getting into my 10, then another 10, then a 5, and so on so forth lol now they are even in my QT's and the cups my betta's came in as QT for some of them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There are a few Amazon Sword Types.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Also since my java isn't rooted yet to the driftwood what should I do to keep the snail off?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Snails wont eat it. Java has a special chemicals to avoid being eaton. But snails will eat dead parts. What is it attached with? Cotton? fishing line?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Okay good, I tossed some spinage in for him and he seems to be more interested in that right now than the java but before he was crawling on it and making the plant tilt and fall to the sides. Tooo big for this tiny plant is he.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I got this cool Java fern at Petco. Fake log that looks like a tree and Java Fern/Moss are the leaves.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh that is really cool, maybe if you can get a pic for me? I would like to try and make some tree looking plants with the roots as vines. It would make it look very tropical I think.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Driftwood and then moss is added.


----------

